# Insl-X Aqua Lok



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

My paint dealer gave me a free gallon of this primer to try on an upcoming commercial project where I have layers of latex paint peeling off an oil based undercoat in spots that get a lot of moisture (over cinderblock) - he tells me this is as good as 1-2-3 but a tad more than half the price. I know insl-X makes good products but haven't used this stuff before ... anyone tried it and have an opinion?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Rcon said:


> My paint dealer gave me a free gallon of this primer to try on an upcoming commercial project where I have layers of latex paint peeling off an oil based undercoat in spots that get a lot of moisture (over cinderblock) - he tells me this is as good as 1-2-3 but a tad more than half the price. I know insl-X makes good products but haven't used this stuff before ... anyone tried it and have an opinion?


 
I used it a couple of years ago on a sizeable retaining wall that had moisture problems. I've been meaning to go back to take a look but I believe I would have heard if the problem persisted. It was good stuff from what I remember.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Aqua lok is nice stuff. I use it to prime trim after nail fill. I like it better than 123 (and cheaper).


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Rcon said:


> My paint dealer...tells me [*Insl-X Aqua Lok*] is as good as 1-2-3 but a tad more than half the price. ... anyone tried it and have an opinion?


Yes
*Insl-X Aqua Lok *_was_ my "go-to" primer when low odor was required before all these new "low/no-VOC" primers were on the market
It performed at least as adequately as 1-2-3 on those occasions, but with virtually no smell*

Honestly it's traditionally been hard to get out here, so I haven't been able to test/use it as much as 1-2-3 (I've used it only where low/no smell was req'd)
As *Insl-X* is now owned by BM, I suppose I could request it from my local BM dealer (they don't carry it...none seem to out here)
But frankly, as I am more familiar with "Freshy" (BM's Fresh Start), "Preppy" (SW Prep-Rite), and (Zinsser's) 1-2-3, I've used *Aqua Lok* only for specific apps.

That being said: if offered a "deal" (and anything over a 20% reduction in cost of materials might be worth looking into) to replace my 1-2-3 uses with *Aqua Lok *I wouldn't hesitate to give it a try

*I recall priming new shelving in a Cafe during "lunchtime" with no complaints from either patrons or staff
In fact, the staff didn't even know I was "painting" unless they were right over me
Many made comments the the effect that they were surprised I was "painting" as they couldn't smell it


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

When I am priming masonry (brick or foundations) I use hydrosealer from (was ICI) Glidden Pro. Best stuff out there man. AND low VOC.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, I had a chance to try this stuff today and i'm happy with it :thumbsup: 

I did notice a bit of primer smell but it certainly wasn't strong. I chewed the flaking paint off down to raw concrete with an angle grinder and wire wheel, and primed with the Aqua Lock. Stuff dried fast, and hard. Got a prime coat and 2 topcoats on all within 4 hours using it. Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Painted a pool last summer with their products and was really happy with it.







Pat


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

hands down the best primer. right over oil semi with no sanding and it sticks. also coverd over ink stains. I use to use stix but never again:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Painted a pool last summer with their products and was really happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a great primer, used it on NC knotty pine sills, and cased openings and the knots are still holding. 

Pat did you skate that before you painted?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Tommy did a review of it here.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Pat did you skate that before you painted?



lol - those days are over 

Pat


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Its a great primer, used it on NC knotty pine sills, and cased openings and the knots are still holding.
> 
> Pat did you skate that before you painted?


How long ago did you do the knotty pine trim ? 0 bleed thru on knots ??!! :thumbsup: This product is available here at my BM but I haven't tried it yet, maybe it's time for a change.?
Thanks for the post:yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

About a two months ago. Top coated with ben interior, so not a high end trim paint.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

What's it like to spray ?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Scotiadawg said:


> What's it like to spray ?


Has always sprayed well for me.


----------

